
Routinisation, globalisation, and the fall in labour’s share of income - tbrownaw
http://voxeu.org/article/routinisation-globalisation-and-fall-labour-s-share-income
======
tbrownaw
If this is actually right, it sounds like tech-driven globalization _really
does_ inherently increase inequality. In both the richer and poorer countries
that are participating.

